# Andover/Tranquility



## SpankingSally (Apr 16, 2012)

Just did a ride from Andover, NJ, through Tranquility and Green Township. Beautiful valley, great roads, low traffic. Rode 517 to 611, and back via 206. 

Anybody have any route suggestions to check out in that area? 

Thanks.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

One of my favorite riding areas in NJ is just west of there. Mountain Lake, Jenny Jump, Shades of Death, Marble Hill, etc. Somewhat hilly, but then again, I like hills.

I rode through Jenny Jump - State Park Road just the other day and shot this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7K3LYooovsM


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

good , smooth clip and nice ride. I wish I could get my video work not to look so jerky.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Much better going up!


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is a route that I enjoyed in that area: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/11808279 
I do variations on this, sometimes including Blairstown into the loop or heading a bit further north. There is a lot of good riding in Warren and Sussex.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

chriscc63 said:


> good , smooth clip and nice ride. I wish I could get my video work not to look so jerky.


Thanks. That road looked like it was recently re-paved. Approximately 2.5 miles of smooth, uninterrupted asphalt. And I didn't think much of it at the time, but upon watching the video again, it dawned on me that I didn't encounter a single car on that descent. Really not that unusual for that area in the middle of a weekday, but just goes to show what a great area it is for cycling. Especially considering that it's only about an hour away from NYC.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

AlanE said:


> I rode through Jenny Jump - State Park Road just the other day and shot this video.


Forgive me if you've answered this elsewhere, but what do you use for a camera and mount?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

mtrac said:


> Forgive me if you've answered this elsewhere, but what do you use for a camera and mount?


My camera is a Canon Powershot, model ELPH 150 IS. Just a basic point & shoot camera. I attach it to my helmet with a screw into the tripod mount.


----------

